# تقنية تشكيل معادن ( عملي)



## مهندس وعد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الملف عن تقنية تشكيل المعادن ( عملي ) وباللغة العربية.......
لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E05M5F0Q


----------



## نعمان ابراهيم (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## deyab (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس


----------



## صـ طه ـلاح (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير يا بش مهندس


----------



## tag elden (6 ديسمبر 2010)

الـلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ينــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتور


----------



## mohamed.khalil202 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

تســـــــــــــــــــــــــلم يا غالى ..وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hussien Eissa (15 مارس 2011)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...*
*"اللهم اغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"​
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...*
*وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*​


----------



## علاء يوسف (15 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------

